# Heresy-Online's Expeditious Stories 13-06: Serenity Voting Thread



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

​

This concludes Heresy-Online's Expeditious Stories Challenge 13-06! 

Congratulations to all of you who participated in this month's competition and making it a success! Thank you all as well, for helping to add colour to the already exceptional fanfic forum here on Heresy. Hopefully in the following months, we can continue to build up interest and maybe bring some more fresh blood to HO's fanfic forums.

Voting works as such:
Each reader (not just writers) can cast three votes, ranking them 1st, 2nd, and 3rd. Feel free to share your thoughts, comments, or brief reviews on the stories as well, since each of the writers worked hard to get their entries up.

Scoring works like this:
1st place: 3 pts
2nd place: 2 pts
3rd place: 1 pt

*When you vote, ensure that you vote in the following format:*
1st Place: Author, Name of Story, 3 pts
and so on.

Unfortunately, to prevent any possible dramas, you cannot vote for your own story. If you cast any votes, you have to cast all three, no picking a single story and nothing more.

Additionally, if you wrote a story, you must vote! As the competition grows, I think it is necessary to point this out. If you enter but do not vote, any votes for your story(ies) will not be counted.

By the end of the voting period, all votes will be tallied and a winner declared.

Once this winner is declared, the winning story will be placed into the Winning HOES thread which has been stickied in this forum. The winning writer will be awarded the Lexicanum's Crest (seen above!) forum award for fiction excellence during the quarterly Awards.

Just to emphasize again, _you do not need to have written a story to cast your votes!_ The more people that cast their votes, the better!

The deadline for voting will be midnight US Eastern Standard Time *Sunday, 4 August 2013*. At that time this thread will be completed, the winner declared, and the new HOES topic for Competition 13-06 will be posted.

Due to the change in the reputation system, the rewards for entering/winning have also changed:
Participation - 1 reputation point
3rd Place - 2 reputation points
2nd Place - 3 reputation points
1st Place - 4 reputation points

Here are the entries from HOES 13-06:

*Table of Contents*

Bloody Mary - Serenity of Purpose

Bulljump - The Last Peaceful Place in the Galaxy

Liliedhe - Calculations

Lord of Night - The Peace of Extinction

Xabre - From Darkness​


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

*1st place:* Bloody Mary, Serenity of Purpose, 3 pts
*2nd place:* Lord of Night, The Peace of Extinction, 2 pts
*3rd place:* Liliedhe, Calculations, 1 pt


----------



## Liliedhe (Apr 29, 2012)

1) Xabre - From Darkness, 3 pts
2) Bloody Mary - Serenity of Purpose, 2 pts
3) Lord of the Night - The Peace of Extinction, 1 pt


----------



## Richter_DL (Aug 30, 2012)

1) Bloody Mary, Serenity of Purpose - 3 pts
2) Liliedhe, Calculations - 2 pts
3) Lord of the Night, The Peace of Extinction - 1 pts


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

1. Liliedhe - Calculations - 3pts
2. Xabre - From Darkness - 2pts
3. Bloody Mary -Serenity of Purpose - 1pt


LotN


----------



## Bloody Mary (Nov 6, 2009)

Not sure if this is going to count, but since the thread isn't closed yet and I just came back today, I'll use the opportunity and post my votes. 

1. Xabre - From Darkness - 3pts
2. Liliedhe - Calculations - 2pts
3. Lord of the Night - The Peace of Extinction - 1pt


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

I'll throw my vote in. 

1st - Liliedhe - Calculations - 3 Points
2nd - Lord of Night - The Peace of Extinction - 2 Points 
3rd - Bloody Mary - Serenity of Purpose - 1 Point


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Crap, I forgot all about this. Sorry!

1) Lord of the Night, The Peace of Extinction - 3 pts 
2) Bloody Mary, Serenity of Purpose - 2 pts
3) Liliedhe, Calculations - 1 pt


----------



## Liliedhe (Apr 29, 2012)

@Xabre: Could you clarify, please? Who gets how many points?


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Fixed. Sorry, I recieved a PM about this and replied in a bit of a blind rush. I had forgotten I even wrote something.


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

Hope it's not too late to vote!

1)Xabre-From Darkness 3pts
2)Lord of the Night- The Peace of Extinction
3)Bloody Mary- Serenity of Purpose


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Playing catch up again.

As we had not drawn a line yet, we will count all the votes cast, even after the official end date.

So, the winners are:

1st: *Bloody Mary*
2nd: *Lord of Night* & *Liliedhe*
3rd: *Xabre*

Well done to all the entrants.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Well done to Bloody Mary for winning!

Forgive me if I'm wrong but I think Liliedhe is join second with the same score as Lord of Night.


----------



## Liliedhe (Apr 29, 2012)

Congratulations to Mary! 

Thanks to everyone who voted for me.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Romero's Own said:


> Forgive me if I'm wrong but I think Liliedhe is join second with the same score as Lord of Night.


You are right; I somehow managed to miss her off when I was typing the results up.


----------



## Bloody Mary (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh wow! Thanks for voting for me guys.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks for the votes. Looking forward to the next HOES. :grin:


LotN


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> Looking forward to the next HOES. :grin:


Do you mean the one that will start next month? Or did you miss the current one?


----------

